# Yet another groover chemical thread



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

severely chemically sensitive....
you poo in the box, try to refrain from bathing is said box, if you are getting chemical on you, you're doing it wrong... 
i have heard of people using bleach, i think the blue stuff is the best, just don't get it on you


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Safest bet.......don't use anything but water. You don't have to use chemicals in the tank.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Severely Chemically Sensitive*



azpowell said:


> severely chemically sensitive....
> you poo in the box, try to refrain from bathing is said box, if you are getting chemical on you, you're doing it wrong...
> i have heard of people using bleach, i think the blue stuff is the best, just don't get it on you



It's not the dermal contact, it's breathing around it that's a problem. 

So, Caverdan, it's really not going to get too bad without chemicals if 12 people use 2 eco-safe tanks for 6 days, those tanks have water added after being decommissioned, and taken to the Scat Machine?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hmm. Wonder if anyone ever used baking soda? Absorb the stink.

That would only be 3 days per tank, could just tell every one that you forgot the blue goo.
Should avoid things like garliky sausage, that shit will make a groover stink!


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

use powdered bleach.. sugar coat the chocolate bars. pretty much chemical fume free. used this for 16 people down cat with two boxes. don't pee in the pot, very little stink.

http://www.amazon.com/Chlorine-Blea...00496&sr=8-7&keywords=powdered+bleach+laundry

Multi year supply, have also found it at wally mart


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Well.....it's hard to have your cake and eat it too.......when it comes to being "chemically sensitive" to stuff. Here"s what I'd do....

Let the group use one of the tanks and you use the other with only water added. Put them next to each other in the groover area and keep your lid on till you use it. Thansfer seats when you have to go and then put it back on the other group tank when you are done. You should be the one to keep it seperate and carry the tank to the groover area when it gets set up by whoever is on groover duty.

If the group fills their tank by the end of the trip......then they get to use your's for the duration. I doubt 11 people on a 6 day trip will fill one box before day 6. Of coarse a lot of that depends on how full of shit your friends are.......and what's on the menu.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't ad vinniger if you experiment with baking soda though.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks. I figure I can't entirely eliminate (sorry) all chemical exposure, just trying to minimize. I think I'll try the dry bleach in a shaker can.

The groover set up belongs to me and my brother and will be on my boat (his kayak just doesn't have the capacity.) So I get to deal with it no matter what.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 15, 2015)

I have found that "lime" works good. It can be found at hardware store or garden stores. it comes in fine powder which can be messy but helps with smell!!! Good luck!


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

30 people for 6 days on the Lower Salmon. 3 Eco-Safe tanks. Used 2 and 1/2 of them. No chemicals and no water. Smell not bad but they did solidify a bit and needed 2 Scat cycles. I'm going to try adding water on the last day this year and see if it helps.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Kiki said:


> I have found that "lime" works good.


Hydrated Lime was routinely used in outhouses. A lifetime supply is cheap.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

*pasture lime*

Actually, lime is what I use in the outhouse here at home, and I have a lot of it. Hmmmm. That would be easy.


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

An old river dog told me he used mustard, (?or mustard powder?). However people didn't like the look of it so he stopped.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

we use pine sol.. this might not work for you means it's still has a chemical smell.. add the dish water on the last day for poo stew.. makes clean up a breaze..


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

> I have found that "lime" works good. It can be found at hardware store or garden stores. it comes in fine powder which can be messy but helps with smell!!! Good luck!


Does wonders on dead bodies too. So i've heard.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

Pine Sol's a no, but I'll remember the dishwater trick. And dead bodies aren't going to fit into the groover. Not whole, anyway.


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

I think this might be what you are looking for.

Selway’s Solution (groover Additive) | Selway Fabrication

We use it on all of our trips. Works great. I think you can get it at Cascade too.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Borax can be a good stench reducer


----------



## dan_giddyup (Feb 9, 2008)

Coffee grounds... 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

*most pleasant groover dumping experience ever.*

Just came up with something that may make sense. 
Last river trip was just me with my small boat, so i did not bother to bring an ash can, i just dumped my ashes in 5 gallon bucket groover with hermetic lid.
Was the most pleasant groover dump ever!
Did not ad water till i dumped it, kind of like the saw dust idea.

Got to thinkin', why not just use a small amount of wood ash in place of lime 
or groover tamer? You are all ready packing it out, and no additional cost?

Should probly sift the bigger chunks out so that they do not clog anything, and maybe be carefull not to get it on your ass, cause it might burn, but then so would lime, and the groover tamer is probably not to good for skin contact either. Maybe a VERY light sprinkling of water to hold down the dust.

Let other people decide if it sounds like a good idea, or a shitty one.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 18, 2015)

mattman said:


> Got to thinkin', why not just use a small amount of wood ash in place of lime
> or groover tamer? You are all ready packing it out, and no additional cost?


Yep, this works, have done it many times. I find we don't always have a fire or cook with charcoal every camp, so it's a bit hit or miss on the supply side.


----------

